

The Four Key Concepts of Computer Programming - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2010/12/08/four-key-concepts-of-computer-programming.aspx

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The list needs recursion and concurrency. These are both recognised as
conceptual barriers in the progress of programmers. The order of difficulty I
usually see them listed is:

* Assignment

* Testing (ifs / branching)

* Loops

* Functions

* Recursion

* Concurrency

------
sudhirc
Great explanation for noobs.

